# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  الحظ الوافر في إدراك مفاخر العشر الأواخر

## شوو

لقد قارب الضيف الكريم أن يغادرنا ، بعد أن جعل أرواح المؤمنين تخفق إيمانا وخشية وتوبة وخشوعا ، وأكسبها شفافية ورقة وذلة وخضوعا ، لرب كريم رحيم غفور تعاظمت فيه مننه وعطاياه ، وتكاثرت في أيامه منحه وهداياه ، فالموفق من نال من خيراتها النصيب الأزكى ، وكال من بركاتها الكيل الأوفى ، وعبّ من فيوضاتها كؤوسا ملأى ، وحصّل من فتوحاتها المقام الأسمى ، وتقلّد في ظلالها الوسام الأعلى ، وحجز في قطار التوفيق والقبول الدرجات الأرقى ، وانخرط في قوافل المحظوظين المشمرين منذ اللحظات الأولى ، حتى أصبح بصدق إقباله وخالص أعماله من الفوز والوصول قاب قوسين أو أدنى ، ليكتب في سجل أهل الفلاح والتقوى ، ولينال شرف التيسير لليسرى ، ليقرّبه كل ذلك إلى الله زلفى ، فيكون من ذوي القربى ، اللذين غشيتهم رحمته وشملته مغفرته ، ودخلوا سباق التتويج ليعتق سبحانه رقابهم من النار.
فلا زالت الفرص قائمة والأبواب مشرعة ، ليستدرك المتخلف ويلتحق المحروم ويستيقظ الغافل، وقد دخلت العشر الأواخر بما تحمله من مفاخر ، لا يذق طعمها إلا صاحب الحظ الوافر ، فهل من مشمّر على ساعد الجد والاجتهاد ؟ ، لاستثمار ما بقي من موسم التحصيل والإمداد ، ليملأ خزائنه بكل ما لذ وطاب ، من موجبات الأجر والثواب ، ليختم له بالعزة والكرامة وينجو من الحسرة والندامة .
فأعط هذه العشر حصتها من التكريم ، لتقابلك تكريما بتكريم ، وأجعلها خير محصّلة لما سبق وأحسن خاتمة لما أينع وأورق ، وأحرص على مراعاة خصوصيتها ، فخصّها بنصيب من الجد والاجتهاد وإدراك ما فيها من بركات وكرامات ، لتتوالى عليك منها الهدايا والأمداد ، فليكن لك حظ وافر منها ، مقتديا بخير الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي كان إذا دخل العشر الأواخر شدّ مئزره وأحيا ليله وأيقظ أهله(البخاري).
فكن على خطاه ، لتنل أجر المتابعة وتشملك نفحات الليالي المباركات ، فالمحبون كانوا ينتظرونها ليعبروا عن صدق ولائهم :


قد مزق الحب قميص الصبر وقد غدوت حائرا في أمري
آه على تلك الليالي الغــــــــرّ ما كنّ إلا كليالي القــــــــدر
إن عدن لي من بعد هذا الهجر وفيّت لله بـــكل نـــــــــــــذر
وقام بالحمد خطيب شكــــــــري


فليقم خطيب شكرك في هذه الليالي والأيام فيلهج بالحمد قولا وفعلا بأنواع القربات وجلائل الطاعات والتي في مقدمتها:

1) ــ الاستجابة لنداء العشر الأواخر ومقابلته بالتشمير:

فهي تناديك بلسان الحال لتنبهك إلى عظيم الأفضال وكرم الإفضال من الكبير المتعال فتقول لك :Frown: يا غيوم الغفلة عن القلوب تقشّعي ، يا شموس التقوى والإيمان أطلعي ، يا صحائف أعمال الصالحين ارتفعي ، يا قلوب الصائمين اخشعي ، يا أقدام المجتهدين اسجدي لربك وأركعي ، يا عيون المتهجدين لا تهجعي ، يا ذنوب التائبين لا ترجعي ، يا أرض الهوى ابلعي ماءك ويا سماء النفوس أقلعي ، يا بروق الأشواق للعشاق المعي ، يا خواطر العارفين ارتعي ، يا همم المحبين بغير الله لا تقنعي ، ويا همم المؤمنين أسرعي ، فطوبى لمن أجاب فأصاب وويل لمن طرد عن الباب وما دعي).

2) ــ ضبط الصوم على بوصلة القبول وتوفير شروطه:

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :Frown: ليس الصوم صوم جماعة الطعام عن الطعام ، وإنما الصوم صوم الجوارح عن الآثام ، وصمت اللسان عن فضول الكلام ، وغض العين عن النظر إلى الحرام ، وكفّ الكفّ عن أخذ الحطام ، ومنع الأقدام عن قبيح الإقدام ).
فأضبط بوصلة صومك بهذه المواصفات ، ليكون غيثا نافعا على صحراء قلبك الجرداء القاحلة ، فيردّها جنة فيحاء ناظرة ، تتوالى عليها موارد التوفيق ، فتكن وسيلة للقبول وسببا للوصول .

3) ــ تحرّي الليلة المباركة والحرص على قيامها:

ففي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :Frown: من قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا ، غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه).
وعنه أيضا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في شهر رمضان :Frown: فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر ، من حرم خيرها فقد حرم)(أحمد والنسائي).
وبما أن التماسها في العشر الأواخر وفي الليالي الوتر منها ، فليكن قيامها جميعها هو عربون تحرّيها ، ففي أيّ ليلة جاءت وجدت المحلّ مهيّأ ، لتحطّ فيه أنوارها وتملأه بأفضالها وتشمله بألطافها ، فتفكّ عنه قيود الأوزار وتسلمه صك العتق من النار ، فينجو بذلك من غضب الجبار.
فما عليه إلا أن يكتب اسمه في قوائم المقنطرين أو القانتين ، فعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :Frown: من قام بعشر آيات لم يكتب من الغافلين ، ومن قام بمائة آية كتب من القانتين ، ومن قام بألف آية كتب من المقنطرين)(أبو داود). 

4) ــ مضاعفة خدمة المولى عز وجل ليرحل الضيف بالمدح والشفاعة:

فعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :Frown: الصيام والقرآن يشفعان للعبد يوم القيامة ، يقول الصيام : أي رب ، منعته الطعام والشهوات فشفّعني فيه، ويقول القرآن : منعته النوم بالليل فشفّعني فيه، فيشفّعان)(أحمد والطبراني).


ترحّل الشهر وا لهفاه وانصرمــا واختص بالفوز في الجنات من خدما
وأصبح الغافل المسكين منكــــسرا مثلي فيا ويحه يا عظم ما حـــــــرما
من فاته الزرع في وقت البذار فما تراه يحصد إلا الهمّ والنــــــــــــــدما


وأحذر أن تجعل الصيام والقرآن خصماءك باستهتارك وغفلتك وهجرك ، بدل أن يكونا شفعاءك بإقبالك ويقظتك وملازمتك :
ويل لمن شفعاؤه خصماؤه والصور في يوم القيامة ينفخ

5) ــ ختمة خاصة بالعشر أو أكثر لمضاعفة الفرصة:

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله :Frown: فأمّا الأوقات المفضلة كشهر رمضان ، خصوصا الليالي التي يطلب فيها ليلة القدر ، أو في الأماكن المفضلة كمكة شرّفها الله لمن دخلها من غير أهلها ، فيستحب الإكثار من تلاوة القرآن اغتناما للزمان والمكان).

6) ــ إحياء سنة الاعتكاف فهي من خصوصيات العشر:

فلتحيي هذه السنة وليكن لك نصيب منها وإن قلّ ، ففي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها  :Frown: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعتكف العشر الأواخر من رمضان حتى توفاه الله تعالى).
قال بن رجب :Frown: وإنما كان يعتكف صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه العشر التي يطلب فيها ليلة القدر ، قطعا لأشغاله وتفريغا لباله وتخلّيا لمناجاة ربه وذكره ودعائه ، وكان يحتجر حصيرا يتخلى فيها عن الناس ، فلا يخالطهم ولا يشتغل بهم..
فمعنى الاعتكاف وحقيقته : قطع العلائق عن الخلائق ، للاتصال بخدمة الخالق).

7) ــ زيادة الصدقات وإطعام الطعام لضمان الغرف وإجبار النقص:

فثمن غرف الجنة وأنت طالبها ورمضان ميدانها والعشر الأواخر فرصتها المواتية ، ما جاء عن علي رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :Frown: إن في الجنة غرفا يرى ظهورها من بطونها وبطونها من ظهورها .
قالوا: لمن هي يا رسول الله؟ ، قال : لمن طيّب الكلام وأطعم الطعام و أدام الصيام وصلّى بالليل والناس نيام)(الترمذي وأحمد والحاكم).
فضاعف الصدقات وأطعم الطعام لتنل الغرف وتحقق الهدف وتنجو من التلف وتتأسى بخير من سلف الذي كان في رمضان كالريح المرسلة.
وفي العشر كذلك زكاة الفطر التي هي طهرة للصائم وطعمة للمساكين ، كما أن لها وظيفة أخرى ذكرها بعض العلماء المتقدمين فقالوا : صدقة الفطر كسجدتي السهو للصلاة ، فهي تجبر الصيام وتكمل النقص فيه ، تماما كما تفعل سجدتا السهو بالنسبة للصلاة.

8) ــ ألزم الدعاء والتضرع والمناجاة بالأسحار:

قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله :Frown: الدعاء في تلك الليلة(ليلة القدر) أحبّ إليّ من الصلاة ، فإن جمع بين الصلاة والتلاوة والدعاء كان أفضل.
فلو استنشقت ريح الأسحار ــ في هذه الليالي ــ لأفاق قلبك المخمور ، فرياح هذه الأسحار تحمل أنين المذنبين وأنفاس المحبين وقصص التائبين ، ثم تعود برد الجواب بلا كتاب .
فإذا ورد بريد برد السحر يحمل ملطّفات الألطاف ، لم يفهمها غير من كتبت له ، يا يعقوب الهجر قد هبّت ريح يوسف الوصل ، فلو استنشقت لعدت بعد العمى بصيرا ولوجدت ما كنت لفقده فقيرا.
لو قام المذنبون في هذه الأسحار على أقدام الانكسار ورفعوا قصص الاعتذار مضمونها  :Frown:  يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ مَسَّنَا وَأَهْلَنَا الضُّرُّ وَجِئْنَا بِبِضَاعَةٍ مُّزْجَاةٍ فَأَوْفِ لَنَا الْكَيْلَ وَتَصَدَّقْ عَلَيْنَا)(يوسف88) ، لبرز لهم التوقيع عليها  :Frown:  لاَ تَثْرَيبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ يَغْفِرُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ)(يوسف92).
وزاحم ابن القيم رحمه الله على الباب الذي اختار الدخول منه على مولاه ، لما قال عن نفسه :Frown: دخلت على الله من أبواب الطاعات كلها ، فما دخلت من باب إلا رأيت عليه الزحام فلم أتمكن من الدخول ، حتى جئت باب الذل والافتقار ، فإذا هو أقرب باب إليه وأوسعه ، ولا مزاحم فيه ولا معوق ، فما هو إلا أن وضعت قدمي في عتبته ، فإذا هو سبحانه قد أخذ بيدي وأدخلني عليه).

9) ــ التماس العفو من العفوّ الكريم:

قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أرأيت إن وافقت ليلة القدر ، ما أقول؟
قال : قولي : اللهم إنك عفوّ تحب العفو فأعف عنّي)(الترمذي).
والعفو من أسماء الله تعالى وهو : المتجاوز عن سيئات عباده الماحي لآثارها عنهم ، وهو يحب العفو ، فيحب أن يعفو عن عباده ، ويحب من عباده أن يعفو بعضهم على بعض ، فإذا عفا بعضهم عن بعض عاملهم بعفوه وعفوه أحب إليه من عقوبته.
قال يحي بن معاذ : لو لم يكن العفو أحب الأشياء إليه ، لم يبتل بالذنب أكرم الناس عليه.

يا رب عبدك قد أتـــــــــــا ك وقد أساء وقد هفا
يكفيه منك حيــــــــــــــاؤه من سوء ما قد أسلفا
حمل الذنوب على الذنـــــو ب الموبقات وأسرفـا
وقد استجار بذيل عفـــــــو ك من عقابك ملحــفا
يا رب فأعف وعافــــــــه فلأنت أولى من عفا


10) ــ الطمع في الجائزة وهي القبول والغفران والعتق من النار:

فيا أرباب الذنوب العظيمة ، الغنيمة الغنيمة ، في هذه الأيام الكريمة ، فما منها عوض ولا لها قيمة ، فكم يعتق فيها من النار ذي جريرة وجريمة ، فمن أعتق فيها من النار فقد فاز بالجائزة العميمة والمنحة الجسيمة ، يا من أعتقه مولاه من النار ، إياك أن تعود بعد أن صرت حرّا إلى رق الأوزار ، أيبعدك مولاك عن النار وأنت تتقرب منها ؟ ، وينقذك منها وأنت توقع نفسك فيها ولا تحيد عنها.

ومسك الختام نردد مع قوافل المحبين ونحدو مع العاشقين ونناجي مع العارفين ونلتمس مع التائبين ونرجو مع المستغفرين ، فنقول معهم  :Frown: يا شهر رمضان ترفق ، دموع المحبين تدفق ، قلوبهم من ألم الفراق تشقق ، عسى وقفة للوداع تطفئ من نار الشوق ما احرق ، عسى ساعة توبة وإقلاع ترفو من الصيام كل ما تخرّق ، عسى منقطع عن ركب المقبولين يلحق ، عسى أسير الأوزار يطلق ، عسى من استوجب النار يعتق ، عسى رحمة المولى لها العاصي يوفق).

----------

